# Sport Mode & Driving Mode Relationship



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Is there a relationship between Sport Mode (selected with the pull down of the lever on the DSG) and the Drive Mode you're driving in at the time? What I couldn't glean from the manual is if Sport Mode has a different setup if it's applied whilst running in Dynamic mode vs when it's applied whilst running in say, Comfort mode. Or does selecting Sport Mode override any former Drive Mode setting entirely? Cheers...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The "mode" changes multiple setting including the gearbox, the gearbox just changes the gearbox.
Whats changed depends on model and options fitted.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

It's mode-specific. Below is a bit of speculation, but supported with personal reception of the car reaction to selected mode:
- In the Individual mode, DSG pull makes TT go sporty on whatever function you defined as "auto" in the settings (sound, suspension, etc) plus, regardless of the rest, boosts DSG and throttle response.
- In the Dynamic mode it would not do too much as things are already happening fast.
- In other modes I feel it's affecting DSG behavior and pedal/throttle response only.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Whats changed depends on model and options fitted.


Which "options" are you referring to?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

4wd
magnetic ride
exhaust flap / soundaktor
DSG


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks. I believe all of those are standard on the TTS with DSG. So with those options present, do you know what specifically gets adjusted, and are those changes different or the same when Sport Mode is triggered from each of the different Drive Modes? The manual is sketchy.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

i wouldn't know precisely what it changes, but i drive in comfort or economy most of the time but pull the DSG into Sport when approaching junctions where i want a quick response, in in preparation for an overtake. it also knocks outthe start-stop


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I tend to use it in the same way, but with a Dynamic mode starting point. An injection when needed and also to more conveniently disable start/stop on the rarer occasions when I don't want it. Would be more inclined to move to an efficiency/comfort setup for motorway driving if i knew I'd get the full-calorie Sport Mode when kicking back the shifter. Hence the question...


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty sure all it does is raise the idle revs a tad and hold the gears longer. I don't think it changes anything else.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I drive in individual, with comfort suspension and gearbox only. Everything else in dynamic. When I flip to sport it raises idle revs, turns off start stop and also increases the volume of the engine and exhaust bangs. You also get an exhaust crackle when letting off the throttle, which isn't apparent otherwise.


----------

